# Word 2010 Template problems



## djfrattini (Jun 23, 2012)

I am having a problem with Word 2010. Every time I try to open a document I get the following errors: 1.Word cannot open this document template 2. File Conversion ~$3Extractor 3. Add in template is not valid.
I can click OK on each of these error notices and it proceeds to the next one until finally the document opens.
I read MS posts on how to remedy this to no avail.
Finally I uninstalled Office 2010 and then reinstalled in accordance with some suggestions. The installation stalled with the error message: Error 2761. An internal error has occurred. Contact MS product support services for assistance. See PSS10R.CHM.
While I can still use word, this is a nuisance to go through every time I start a document.
Thank you.
Don


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Don,

The "Add in template is not valid" error message you've reported suggests there is a problem with a Word Addin that you have installed, not with Word itself. Have you installed any 3rd-party software recently that interfaces with Word?

It's also possible Word's 'Normal' template is damaged, though the error message doesn't suggest this. You can delete/rename that by going to:
C:\Documents and Settings\%Username%\Application Data\Microsoft\Templates\
and deleting/renaming any .dot, dotx or dotm file, especially 'Normal.dot(x/m)'.

FWIW, uninstalling/reinstalling Office rarely fixes anything a repair won't and it certainly won't fix this kind of problem.

The "Error 2761" message might be caused by Anti-Virus software. Try disabling whatever such software you have before installing Office. If you get it reinstalled, try the following macro:

```
Sub ScratchMacro()
Dim strTmp As String, cAddIn As COMAddIn, oAddIn As AddIn
For Each cAddIn In Application.COMAddIns
  strTmp = strTmp & cAddIn.Description & " ("
  If cAddIn.Connect = False Then strTmp = strTmp & "NOT "
  strTmp = strTmp & "Connected) " & vbCrLf & vbCrLf
Next
strTmp = strTmp & "--------------------------------------" & vbCrLf & vbCrLf
For Each oAddIn In Application.AddIns
  strTmp = strTmp & oAddIn.Path & "\" & oAddIn.Name & " ("
  If oAddIn.Installed = False Then strTmp = strTmp & "NOT "
  strTmp = strTmp & "Installed) " & vbCrLf & vbCrLf
Next
MsgBox strTmp
End Sub
```
It will tell you what Addins you have installed.

You could also try starting Word in safe mode. For instructions, see: How to use startup command line switches to start Word 2010, Word 2007, Word 2003, Word 2002, and Word 2000


----------



## djfrattini (Jun 23, 2012)

Paul,
Many thanks. I added the /a switch and created a shortcut that works. I don't know if that will cause any problems. I was using Fox it reader and uninstalled it but it didn't seem to make any difference.
Is there anything else I should be doing?
I haven't received the Error 2761 message again.
Don


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

hi Don,

FoxIt Reader isn't a Word addin, so that shouldn't have been an issue, though it's installer defaults to including numerous other Addins for Addin for Mozilla FireFox, Opera, Safari and Chrome, as well as wanting to make Ask your browser default search provider and Ask.com your home page. Again, none of these is directly relevant to Word.

Did you try running Word normally, then the macro I provided?


----------



## djfrattini (Jun 23, 2012)

Paul, 
I only ran it from the new shortcut. I will try normally. I'm not sure how to use the macro you suggested.
Don


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

It's no good trying to run the macro in safe mode, as that mode prevents the addins from running. To use the macro, see: Installing Macros


----------



## djfrattini (Jun 23, 2012)

Paul,
I looked at the "idiots guide to installing macros" and I must fall somewhere below that level. One of these days when I get braver and more time I'll make an effort. 
Is there any problem with me using the shortcut with the /a switch? Will it affect how Word operates or won't I notice any difference?
Thanks.
Don


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Don,

As indicated in the first link, the /a switch :
• prevents add-ins and global templates (including the Normal template) from being loaded automatically.
• locks the setting files; that is, the setting files cannot be read or modified if you use this switch.
IMHO, the lack of access to add-ins and global templates is a potentially severe limitation.


----------



## djfrattini (Jun 23, 2012)

Paul,
Once again thank you and I'll try the macro.
Don


----------

